# Pickguard



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

So i have this pickguard and i wanna change the colour of it. Theirs this gloss thing i think its the lacquer if i sand that off can i paint it black than add a layer of lacquer to it?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't know, but pickguards are relatively cheap, so people generally just change them out when they want to change colour


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

That might look shabby when it started to wear.

You can order some cool pickguards here;
http://www.greasygroove.com/


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Teh thing is i want p bass pickguard for squier D:


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it wood or plastic? Like some of the other guys have said it is probably easiest to just buy a new one.

Josh


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

it is plastic  i dont have the money to pay it and not many people make squier pickguards. 

My answer is still not answered :S i asked if this would work...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I removed old gold paint off a white plastic pick guard once using "brake clean". It's an automotive product, comes in a spray can. Lacquer thinner should take it off as well. Don't forget your rubber gloves.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Cinnamonxv, how old are you not to be able to afford a 25$ pickguard?.....in any case, yes you can paint it easily. never gonna look like a new one, but better then nothing i guess.clean and wet sand it to 1000 grit. use acrylic for paint..AKA as car paint. paint in thin layers to start, and always shoot the pickguard on a dead flat surface. once it's nicely coverd you move to clear, unles you have to much orange peel, if you do, then use a 0000 steel whoole to smooth it out VERY lightly. once it's smooth, it's clear time, same process of the color. once it's done, wet sand and buff.

Basicaly, you'll spend more money on painting it then getting a new one. If you use cheap stuff, they result will look like crap.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

al3d said:


> Cinnamonxv, how old are you not to be able to afford a 25$ pickguard?.....in any case, yes you can paint it easily. never gonna look like a new one, but better then nothing i guess.clean and wet sand it to 1000 grit. use acrylic for paint..AKA as car paint. paint in thin layers to start, and always shoot the pickguard on a dead flat surface. once it's nicely coverd you move to clear, unles you have to much orange peel, if you do, then use a 0000 steel whoole to smooth it out VERY lightly. once it's smooth, it's clear time, same process of the color. once it's done, wet sand and buff.
> 
> Basicaly, you'll spend more money on painting it then getting a new one. If you use cheap stuff, they result will look like crap.


:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

al3d said:


> Cinnamonxv, how old are you not to be able to afford a 25$ pickguard?.....in any case, yes you can paint it easily. never gonna look like a new one, but better then nothing i guess.clean and wet sand it to 1000 grit. use acrylic for paint..AKA as car paint. paint in thin layers to start, and always shoot the pickguard on a dead flat surface. once it's nicely coverd you move to clear, unles you have to much orange peel, if you do, then use a 0000 steel whoole to smooth it out VERY lightly. once it's smooth, it's clear time, same process of the color. once it's done, wet sand and buff.
> 
> Basicaly, you'll spend more money on painting it then getting a new one. If you use cheap stuff, they result will look like crap.


:S im only 13 >.< my parents dont give me money and i cant get a job :S sooo


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i was working at 13.....!...never to late to work kido..


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey bud.........ask the "guy's" at school.........maybe someones dad paints cars and will do you a favour........good luck


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

in Canada u have to be 15? i believe to get a part time job or 14 :S or 16.. not sure im but not any of those and my friend has all the stuff i need his dad wont mind soo (Y)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Cinnamonxv said:


> in Canada u have to be 15? i believe to get a part time job or 14 :S or 16.. not sure im but not any of those and my friend has all the stuff i need his dad wont mind soo (Y)


¸NOt realy..my neighbor's kid has a newpaper run at 13 and does yard work, meows the lawn, all kinda stuff makes quite a decent salary for 13..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Cinnamonxv said:


> in Canada u have to be 15? i believe to get a part time job or 14 :S or 16.. not sure im but not any of those and my friend has all the stuff i need his dad wont mind soo (Y)


in that case, follow al3d's instructions up above, and go for it. the thinking was yud spend as much on materials as you would just to buy a new guard- if you can paint it for free, why not.
when i was younger than you are i painted a guitar with paint meant for a cement pool. used a brush too. looked really cool. not professional like, but that costs money-
this is a bass pickguard? if its a strat guard yu need ive got a white squier guard you can have- single ply.


----------

